

9 Mind-Bending Epiphanies That Turned My World Upside-Down - LastManStanding
http://www.raptitude.com/2010/10/9-mind-bending-epiphanies-that-turned-my-world-upside-down/

======
Benferhat
Oldie, but goodie. Reminds me of Alan Watts.

